# How big for a pig shelter for 2-3 hogs?



## AFarmhouseFull (Jun 2, 2010)

We are planning on getting 2-3 piglets this spring and feed them out for pork for our family and a neighbor's family. We have a 30x30 pen and need to build a (cheap) shelter for the pigs. What size would work? (We are going to construct a lean-to type shelter with a metal top.)
Thanks


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

One Port-A-hut would do fine. Or build it so that each hog gets about 8 sq feet of space.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I see cheaply is a concern. If you really want cheap put up a couple of a-frame pallet houses. Nothing cheaper than free.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

My "portable" house right now is an old truck topper. It is roughly 4X8 which makes it about 32 sq feet. The 3 piglets have more than enough room. I'm going to make it more permanent in the spring and put it on some 4 foot high walls so that I can get into it when the little ones are born.


----------



## AFarmhouseFull (Jun 2, 2010)

6x6 lean too is what my husband was thinking, so that would work for up to 3-4 (if you figure 8 sq ft a pig). 

Another question - we have a pen with 4x4 in concrete for posts. 
1.)Do we need a bottom rail to discourage rooting under the fence?
2.) How tall and what gauge wire is needed to keep a pig contained? (36 inch tall enough or should we use the 50 inch?)


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

1) Depends on what kind of fence you're using and how far apart your posts are. 

2) Most pigs can be kept in 36" fence. Occasionally you get a jumper/climber however, in which case the 50" would be a better bet.


----------



## AFarmhouseFull (Jun 2, 2010)

post are 4x4 in concrete and 10 ft apart, Do we need a top board as well?


----------

